# Nismo Wheels!!!



## TA-BNCR33 (Jul 15, 2013)

What have you got hidden?

I am looking for a set Nismo Wheels Lmgt1, lmgt2 or lmgt4 gt500.
17" or 18" in Skyline gtr fitment.

Drop me a pm if you can help...

Regards Ben

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

TA-BNCR33 said:


> What have you got hidden?
> 
> I am looking for a set Nismo Wheels Lmgt1, lmgt2 or lmgt4 gt500.
> 17" or 18" in Skyline gtr fitment.
> ...


JDM distro got a set of lmgt1's in 5,500 euro


----------

